# Encouraging news from uber: 4.82 is below average!



## hlazz1 (May 27, 2016)

Apparently I'm not trying hard enough...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

But, on the bright side, you did receive *20 *five ☆ reviews out of 22 rated trips!


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, if everyone were above average or average, there wouldn't be a below average.


----------



## hlazz1 (May 27, 2016)

hlazz1 said:


> Apparently I'm not trying hard enough...


----------



## hlazz1 (May 27, 2016)

ubersan said:


> Well, if everyone were above average or average, there wouldn't be a below average.


Thank you ubersan, you ARE above average!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don't let it get to you, someone probably rated you low by accident. It happens to me almost every week. Some 1s i earn but some i know are 2am rider is shitfaced and doesnt even realize he just rated me.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You have to educate each and every passenger that a 4.67 is grounds for termination. Almost all pax do not realize this. You must POLITELY explain to them that if you were to get 4 stars on each and every ride that you would be deactivated in no short time, even though if you shop at a site like Amazon, a 4 out of 5 star for an item is still great. It's really important to educate the pax. 

Most of my pax tell me they had no idea. I also explain that drivers have bad days as well as for riders. I tell them, and this is actually true, that I've only given 5 passengers non-five stars out of 2000 rides or so. 

At the end of each ride, it's best to say something like, "if the ride was good, if you can shoot me a 5 star rating, I would appreciate it". However, if you missed an exit or something I would just tell them to have a great rest of their night or something.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hlazz1 said:


> Apparently I'm not trying hard enough...


Uber own rating is 4.3 !

They should be terminated !


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

Are you trying hard enough, hardly trying, or trying hard?


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Below average for the week, that just means that week most of the drivers got good ratings. It's all automated. The top 20% in my region are 4.88, I am at 4.84 and was down in the 4.6s a couple weeks ago.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm convinced the rating system is bullshit, lazy ass passengers don't even bother to do the rating a lot of times. Out of 512 rides only 374 were actually rated, that is poor, like 73%. It is not like we as drivers can choose to not rate a rider, unless you do you won't be returned to the screen where you can see the surge and accept rides. I give everyone 5 stars, even pukers, only one asshat ever got a 1 but that was because he reported me to Uber over something stupid. I'm still not convinced that unrated trips don't count against me, if the rating is based on reviews versus total trips it would almost have to. Unrated trips may not hurt me but they certainly don't help, for every unrated trip that should have been a 5 it gives the lower ratings more impact. I need those unrated trips to counteract the occasional bad rating. I hate having to ask someone to give me 5 or remind them to rate, seems like it defeats the purpose and is sort of demeaning like asking for a tip.

Maybe we are going about this the wrong way, if EVERY driver rates EVERY rider a 1 the system will break down, nobody will be able to get rides from anyone, Uber will have to either do away with it or take a hard look at why it doesn't work.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> I'm convinced the rating system is bullshit, lazy ass passengers don't even bother to do the rating a lot of times. Out of 512 rides only 374 were actually rated, that is poor, like 73%. It is not like we as drivers can choose to not rate a rider, unless you do you won't be returned to the screen where you can sread the surge and accept rides. I give everyone 5 stars, even pukers, only one asshat ever got a 1 but that was because he reported me to Uber over something stupid. I'm still not convinced that unrated trips don't count against me, if the rating is based on reviews versus total trips it would almost have to. Unrated trips may not hurt me but they certainly don't help, for every unrated trip that should have been a 5 it gives the lower ratings more impact. I need those unrated trips to counteract the occasional bad rating. I hate having to ask someone to give me 5 or remind them to rate, seems like it defeats the purpose and is sort of demeaning like asking for a tip.
> 
> Maybe we are going about this the wrong way, if EVERY driver rates EVERY rider a 1 the system will break down, nobody will be able to get rides from anyone, Uber will have to either do away with it or take a hard look at why it doesn't work.


That is an idea. See how the passengers like it


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It's pointless trying to make sense of ratings. Uber recently gave me the following, unprompted, opinion of my rating, which isn't even my rating number anyway. According to Chada Jatin, Uber CSR:

"Despite all the hindrances I would like to thank you for maintaining an overall rating of 4.69 and taking good care of our rider partners."

Great; thanks for the heads up, Chada.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Holy shiznit! 4.83 is good in my book!


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

monkeemama17 said:


> That is an idea. See how the passengers like it


Actually we should get the passengers in on it too, if everyone rates everyone a 1 the system will go down.


----------

